# Benny, roborovski hamster - Oxfordshire



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

This is Benny, Benny is an 8 month old roborovski hamster. She is very fast, and I was informed she was male. However the guides and advice I'm getting suggest female. She is in good health.

Initial impressions show she is not used to handling, and roborovskis do not make good pets for children regardless due to their general speed and small size. She will need a patient adult, or responsible teenager home.

Once pregnancy watch has passed she will be looking for her forever home.I'm just getting her lovely face out there to tempt you all 

I'm Oxfordshire based, although do have friends and family elsewhere so can travel within reason. Bournemouth, Reading, Southampton and Aldershot are doable for instance.


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

Actually Benny got reserved very early on, so I never needed to push this one. Thanks to some very kind people helping with transport, she should be turning up at her new home today! :001_smile:


----------

